# judging yardage



## Bing3r (Feb 16, 2014)

If you're having trouble judging yardage then why in the world would you want to change classes?

The only fix to judging yardage is getting out and guessing, then ranging it shortly after.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

training is real easy.

Get some lifesize targets
get a place to shoot out to the farthest you'll shoot at a 3D shoot.

start at the closest distance-- go shoot 1000 shots.
next
step 2 yards back.-- go shoot 1000 shots

do not move from one distance to the next until you have completed 1000 GOOD SHOTS

do this 2 yard step back 1000 yard shooting until you get to the farthest distance.

Every time you step back 6 yards, you need to shoot a couple hundred shots from each short distance.


Do this and you'll get the eye for distance.

While you're doing the above- use reference points on our body to help judge--arms length fingernails work well.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Recommend Google "judging yardage for 3d archery" if you want decent advice.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

decent advice from google? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## BEARARCHERY23 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Learn what 10 yards looks like. Mark it off and study it over and over and over. Practice judging yardage as much as you practice shooting. Some people try to find half wAy to the target judge to there and double it. I never liked that but it works for some. I basically judge every 10 yards till I get less than 10 from the target and figure how much is left. some also look directly at the target and guess it . Just have to find your own formula


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

One of the best things I ever did was place flags at ten yards apart while shooting my targets. Kinda helps you get a feel for yardages when the ground is seen.

But owning a few targets is the best.
DB


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I guess 20 yards,then go from there. Is it another 5, 10 or 20. The hard part if if the area is not flat, or if trees and brush cause a funnel effect. Today I had several 30 to 35 yard shoot down hill and, those are tricky sometimes. It just takes time and practice.


----------



## BEARARCHERY23 (Apr 13, 2014)

I only have 2 life size targets and practice shooting as much as I can but never thought to learn how to judge distance


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I go to at least 40 3d tournaments a year and that will make you way better.

I do the daniel boon trick of putting a orange cone at every 10 yds on my at home target and I can see them all the time when shooting.

I ground judge and the look at the target judge

I find my 20 on the ground and then try and find my 30 and just keep doing that until I get to the target.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I found the best yardage guy in my state and made friends and picked his brain, he is 3dshooter25 here on archery talk and finding a good ranger in your area will speed up your learning curve.


----------



## Kinkajou (Mar 2, 2013)

I used to go into the woods, pick a random distance feature on the floor. Maybe a leaf, some bush, a pine cone. Whatever.
Guess a distance and take the shot. Then walk to recover the arrow counting my steps.
After a while I did not have to judge the distance.

Now I almost do the same. Guess a distance, take a rangefinder and verify. Then count the steps. 
I can judge a distance up to 70 yards within 5 yards usually, but I need to practice constantly.


----------



## jokercykoe (Mar 13, 2014)

When it's empty I can pretty much stand and shoot at the 20-30-40-50-60-80 yard targets at the local outdoor range from one position. Over time it's helped me with distance guessing quite a bit. Also do 3D shoots which help. Last unmarked yardage 3D shoot I did was this past Sunday. What was cool about it was behind each 3D target was duct taped the yardage, so we would all take our shots, guess the yardage, and find out how close we were to the actual correct yardage when we go pull our arrows. This was at Oranco.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

There are coaches for this if you really want to compete.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Why does every 29 yard target look like 23 to me? :noidea:


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

^^^ What he said!


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

TMorelli go on about this coach thing..... Earlier this spring I went and saw Terry Wonderly and what a huge help he was for me! My scores went from 290 15-20 x count to 299-300 45 x count indoor five spot and 3d well I went from struggling to now winning my first two Illinois ASA state qualifiers I went to! This past sunday at south central Kinmundy qualifier I shot my personal best in Open B with a 316! My yardage is my weak llink!


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Im very lucky to have two practice ranges behind my house. One of them is wide open and the other is in the timber, this way I can practice open feild judging as well as the tunnel effect of open then timber shots. I shot the hunter and advanced hunter classes for many years and once I went to the open class it took its toll on my judging......the 40-45 stuff seems to be tuff for me at times.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Pick up a rangefinder, go to known, forget judging  hahahahaha

Just kidding.....actually since particpating in known yardage classes my judging has gotten much better than it used to be but I will admit that there are still a bunch of times when I judge and think to myself "Man, I would have nickled that one". This is why I am in known yardage now. 

I did hear some guys talking about it on the range, a few guys put yardage numbers in a bag and drew a number. They would then walk to that distance from a target to see how close to the correct yardage they could get, then range it. Dunno if it works but sounds like fun. Also, Gary Studt has some good sound judging CD's that can probably help with determining yardage from the sound of release to impact on a target. Great guy to talk to.

Good luck to you, and remember, have fun with it!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

jbuckles39 said:


> TMorelli go on about this coach thing..... Earlier this spring I went and saw Terry Wonderly and what a huge help he was for me! My scores went from 290 15-20 x count to 299-300 45 x count indoor five spot and 3d well I went from struggling to now winning my first two Illinois ASA state qualifiers I went to! This past sunday at south central Kinmundy qualifier I shot my personal best in Open B with a 316! My yardage is my weak llink!


I know of one coach I'd recommend to guys wanting to up their 3d game; especially/including judging. There is a second that I'd spend my money with for judging guidance.

In the case of "my" coach, he's helped an amazing number of current/past pros and other high level amatuers get where they are including more real help with judging than I'm aware that you can get anywhere else. He has a number of methods that he teaches. I'm sitting here looking at a write up on target and ground judging that helps shooters recognize how they get beat, and how they beat themselves judging both targets and on the ground and helps them valuate and compensate for these things. He also has a "geometric" judging method that has helped some great archers fine tune the distances.... where others use it as a safety valve that effectively eliminates those targets you miss badly. Most shooters seem to find one method that hits for them at a very high percentage then they use other methods as a safety valve. If you're just a target judger, you'll have targets that beat you. If you're just a ground judger, you'll have targets that beat you. You need a variety of methods at your disposal and they need to be practiced so that you trust them... if you come to full draw without trusting your number, the number won't matter because you probably won't make a good shot.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Very Interesting!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

3dshooter25 shoots with me a bunch and he can't understand how I score as well as I do because I don't judge yardage nearly as good as he does, I have been thinking about it a lot lately and I think that I have figured it out.

I do a drill in my yard and have done it for a few years for some stupid reason that I can't even remember but it really really gives me confidence. I go to some distance such as 37 yards and I set my sight to 37 yards and I shoot every where with the 37 yard setting but 37 yards. I shoot from 38 39 36 34 40 35 knowing that I have my sight set on 37 yards and I just watch what happens not having any expectations of hitting the bulleseye because I have my stinking sight set on 37 yards and I am not shooting at the 37 yard spot. I think that it amazes me how many freaking awesome shots that I do make and how many 12's I do get doing this little shooting session, It shows me that judging short is really really really really bad and that judging a little hot allows you to make a competitive shot that is either going to hit the 12 or be slightly high and safe in the 10 ring. It teaches me that aiming at the top half of the 12 ring allows me to still catch the bottom of the 12 ring when I under judge the target by a yard or yard and a half many times without dropping out the bottom. It also teaches me that I can over judge a target by as much as 3 to 4 yards and still get a high 10 because I aimed at the 12 ring and that gives me a bunch of room to miss above and still get a 10. 

I always do this drill at least once every couple weeks and I try to do it once a week for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

BEARARCHERY23 said:


> I'm having trouble judging yardage in 3D shooting. Right now I'm shooting hunter class but plan on moving to a different class once I get my new sight in. Does anybody have any tips for judging yardage ?



Also give a try to sound judging. It is great and u can practice anywhere. 

Check out soundjudging.com

Or

Facebook/soundjudging


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I'm no pro but I'll share.

I shot a 3-D last Sunday.
42 targets, unmarked.

My range estimation totally sucked. I completely missed 5 targets. (5 zeros)

We have a very challenging piece of land here.

I totally missed an uphill shot at an Elk in the heavy trees and brush which I estimated to be 43 but it was actually 55. I completely missed a seriously downhill shot at a Bison which I estimated to be 70 but it was 57.
I missed a 25% downhill shot on a Buck and Does combination that I estimated at 73 but it was 62.
Determining distances over valleys and into thick brush is a challenge.

HOWEVER.

When I estimated correctly I was hitting spots.

This was my first 3-D event in quite a while because I completely changed EVERYTHING.
Now shooting a hinge and a slider sight. I moved up to the FS class.

Had my range estimates been better and I had not missed those 5 targets completely, I could have shot top ten.
Out of the 20 - 10's I shot, 14 WERE SPOTS!!


I want to thank Padget for directing me on how to train properly to shoot a hinge.
I'm tickled pink on how I shot.

Thanks Padget and all the guys here who helped me to get here.
They all suggested patience and lots of blank bale shooting.

Now...practice, practice, practice.

Range estimation is an art.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

with the unknown distance shoots- can you use a reference to judge distance- say your thumb nai or a range card (index card with t/b hash marks and distances aside), relative size of target vs pin gap? If so, it would be a good stepping stone to helping build confidence.


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> Why does every 29 yard target look like 23 to me? :noidea:


Maybe you should try setting some 23 yard shots at your club, it might help you and me.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

AFC-Hazelwood said:


> Maybe you should try setting some 23 yard shots at your club, it might help you and me.:wink:


Ok... sure.... right. :set1_thinking::no:


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Fury90flier said:


> with the unknown distance shoots- can you use a reference to judge distance- say your thumb nai or a range card (index card with t/b hash marks and distances aside), relative size of target vs pin gap? If so, it would be a good stepping stone to helping build confidence.


IBo that is against the rules using any reference. Not sure asa


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks- 

that brings up another question: How does IBO deal with let down...drawing back and aiming would allow the shooter to use the sight as a reference to judge distance.--doesn't matter if I have a single pin or multi pin, you can still use relative size to get an idea of distance.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Fury90flier said:


> Ok, thanks-
> 
> that brings up another question: How does IBO deal with let down...drawing back and aiming would allow the shooter to use the sight as a reference to judge distance.--doesn't matter if I have a single pin or multi pin, you can still use relative size to get an idea of distance.


Gapping used to be fairly common (though illegal). I'm not sure if there still is but there used to be a rule about not being able to adjust your sight after having drawn your bow. 

The truth is, gapping is not accurate enough to be competitive. It may prevent a huge error, but the truth is, if a man has to rely on gapping for anything else, he isn't in the hunt anyway.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

there is a lot of good advice on here don't get me wrong but the best advice I can give you is to just get out and do it. shoot as many shoots as you can at your local shoots judge it shoot and range it. you will get better and better at ranging. get in the habbit of looking at targets size to range cause some times you may shoot from one ridge to another and you cant use ground. get a mental memory of what targets look like at different distance. just practice and shoot. I take my range finder with me every were. driving down road you stop at red light look at something quick guess it range it. you will get it and do fine. have confidence.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Using any device as an aid to judging is illegal in IBO and ASA. ASA does not allow resetting sight after a letdown. There are many ways to practice judging, but setting up flags in the woods, practicing on a 3D range with a rangefinder, and shooting a lot of field archery are excellent methods to get started on basic judging - do it on a daily basis at first if possible. I think the initial goal should be to study targets, or maybe just trees, to establish a very accurate 30 yard "go to" basic distance. If you can get very solid with 30 yards, things suddenly get a lot easier.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Judge 2 days, shoot 1 :wink:


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for explaining the rules a little bit...

One thing my friends and I did as kids was to play games judging distance....we did this with our 22's, pellet guns, bows.

We had our regular trails that we'd frequent- some were in the back of neighborhoods, some were irrigation ditches (some are quite wide and deep- 200'+ wide, 30'-50' deep). we'd take a long tape- we'd pick out things to shoot- a rock, dirt claud, leaf, pine cone etc....we'd all guess the range, shoot- then measure. We'd make a game of it, who ever got the most right or the most accurate, got a cola, berger or some other item we've chosen as first place. 

I had one buddy that became very, very good- always within a yard or two out to about 50...fell off after that. I eventually did alright but I have a birth defect that precludes me from any real accurate distance judging (no bino vision). Even with that no depth perception, the training of what objects look like at distance significantly helped.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Fury90flier said:


> Ok, thanks-
> 
> that brings up another question: How does IBO deal with let down...drawing back and aiming would allow the shooter to use the sight as a reference to judge distance.--doesn't matter if I have a single pin or multi pin, you can still use relative size to get an idea of distance.


What you are talking about was quite popular in the shadows in the earlier days of IBO. But after some time the rough estimating tools (fine scratches for example) that could be inconspicuously placed on sights eventually became ineffective. Another popular "cheat" was marking the focus knob on binos and again that became ineffective at getting someone into the top 10% of any class even if you could do it in such a matter as to not have people talking about you after a few competitions. I could go on and on with historical "methods" (cheating) for picking up a few points like going over the speed limit but unless winning little local shoots are important they aren't worth the effort.

If a method of cheating only gives you an "idea of the distance" it's not worth using. It's not like we are judging targets as to whether they are 500 or 600 yards.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

When I have a new shooter in my group I shoot first and get my shot out of the way because I am trying to win that local tournament, I let them guess the target and then they tell me what they guessed and then I discuss with them my guess that i used for that target. I explain to them how to find their 20 and all the ground judging tricks that I use and then I have them look at the target size and how I use that to make a choice. Then they take their shot. This keeps a new shooter in the foam and many times gives them some good shots for the day to brag about. I also will use my range finder after we go get the arrows and check the 20 yd guess that we made on the target and the total distance of the target.

As the day goes by you can feel when a guy starts to understand the process of ranging the target and I start letting them make their own shot without helping them before shooting and then I ask them to run me through their decisions after making the shot. To me this is something we must do for new shooters because it allows them to stay in the foam and enjoy the day instead of suffering, I also really compliment them when they make good ranging decisions and good shots to take their mind off the score card. I only do this with good friends and I tell them up front that they aren't going to turn in the score card because we were helping them and if I am at a shoot that is strict I tell the people at the start what I am going to be doing and I have never had a shoot tell me no, everyone appreciates me telling them up front I am going to be teaching a new shooter.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

For judging yardage I estimate in 10yd increments, and use any little thing I can see as a reference point --- bush, tree, log, etc. What I have found over the years is that I have a tendency to "underjudge" a target when the lighting is dim. I cannot judge as good in overcast conditions, as I can in sunlit conditions. I usually will be 2yds short when overcast. I have had 3 eye surgeries, and things are really not what they used to be, which inturn affects my shooting as well in dim conditions. Judging yardage is something that needs practice, practice, practice just as shooting practice.

We have (3) target bags at home --- 20, 30, and 40yds --- when we began judging we put orange flags as additional reference points for 10yd, 25yd and 35yd distances. It all seemed to help. Also, when we took walks, we took our rangefinder, and judged distances to this and that, and then verified the distances with our rangefinder. Using the rangefinder as a "check" lets you know where you made your mistake when you judged wrong.

I also, like to judge both to the target, and then from the target back to me. If I get two different numbers I will usually split the distance, or favor the higher number, because you are much better off shooting 1 or 2yds "hot" than you are shooting 1 or 2yds "short" --- especially when you are typically a 12-shooter, as I am.

It seems as though judging yardage comes more natural to some people than others. I think this is all relative to their "depth perception" they were blessed with, or not.


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

Absorbing all this..


----------



## mudd32 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just get out there and shoot, that's about the only way you'll learn.
Terrain can change what yardage looks like, incline or decline will change what it looks like...as well as what it will actually shoot for.
Trial & error man... that's the best teaching tool ever invented.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Handsome Dave’s Thought Out and Logical Path to 3D Improvement

1. Obtain a small shootable /portable target, Rinehart toss ball or small IBO ringed 3D target(or 2)
2.	Use a broken arrow to make a 12” bright fletched/ bright nocked aiming arrow.
Day one prep., mark 10 yd increments from target to 50yds

Day one Practice: ALWAYS USE RANGE FINDER to verify
1.	Pick a distance, look at all distances carefully, and state its distance .toss bags from target and back.
2.	Shoot arrow #1 at a blank bale or dark face w no spot. BUT pick a detail/ shadow /old hole, etc as an aim point to simulate shooting first. Look at the distance markers between EVERY arrow.
3.	Pick a distance, look at all distances carefully, and state its distance .toss bags from target and back.
4.	Shoot arrow #2 at your previous arrow to simulate not shooting first
5.	****dependant on how big the target is the 12” aiming shaft can be stuck in, so repeat 1 and 2 then shoot arrow 2 at the aim arrow to avoid costly breaks****
Keep this practice to 10 ends to avoid complacency. Shoot different distances to mix up, but give proper thought to all mind distance training/ingraining.
Day two Practice: ALWAYS USE RANGE FINDER to verify
1.	Use a hay field or semi open wooded area, put block or ball in a random spot.
2.	Walk to a random position. Guess the distance while looking at the ground and visualizing the markers used on practice day 1. Use range finder to get distance BEFORE shooting Arrow 1, 
3.	Take actual and try and find 10 yd increments
4.	Shoot 1 arrow at a detail but not a spot or bulls eye. Repeat step 3.
5.	Shoot arrow 2 at arrow 1.( or aiming shaft)
6.	Retrieve arrows, and repeat steps 2-5
Keep to 10 ends (20 arrows) to avoid complacency. Give proper thought to all mind distance training/ingraining.
NEVER PRACTICE WITH OUT YOUR RANGE FINDER* the goal is to gain confidence, shooting high or low due to bad estimates will not help, also guessing and verifying will help your mind to adjust


the above is what i have rendered for about 25 articles commonalities. does it work? like an home gym......if you put in the time yes. if you dont then no..... a lot was derived from John Dudleys works. so props and credit to him.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I've learned that when ever you talk about judging yardage, it's what works best for you. I tried many different methods over the years. Since my max distance is 45 yards, I really worked hard at recognizing where 20 yards lie. Lets just say the animal is 42 yds. I look at the animal and make a judgment on it, as in over 20, over 30, over 40. This is my preliminary gut distance based upon the size of the animal. Then I find my 20 yard mark. I have gotten good at this by constantly finding 20 yards in my yard, when I hunt, when I walk dogs, etc. I then cut the distance from the target to me in half. Using that point, how does it fall in relation to my 20? is it 1 yard further, is it 3 yards closer. In this case half way would be 1 yard beyond my 20. My initial estimation was over 40, my calculation is coming up to 42. If I've been judging "hot" or long, I'd probably dial in 41 yards. If I've been judging short, I'd probably put 42.5 on it. In either case, I must believe I have the right yardage and make a good shot. I'd rather make a good shot and be off on distance, than dead on in distance and make a crappy shot. If my max distance was 50 (MBO class) I would work on getting 25 yards down cold and repeat. In hunter class, the max is 35 yards. I would probably work hard on recognizing 12 and 18, and every yard in between.


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 4, 2013)

You might look a little funny doing it but it work, get a rage finder and go for a walk and pick an object and take a guess and check it with the range finder and after a while you'll no longer need it.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I use a somewhat different technique as a changeup and I think it helps me quite a bit. Go to a 3D range, or just a forest trail, and pick a yardage. Then select a target and walk to a point that you believe is your chosen yardage to the target. For example, select a tree and decide upon 39 yards. Adjust your position until you think you have found the point that is 39 yards from the target. This kind of backward practice really seems to work for me.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm no pro either, but here goes. I used two different methods to learn yardage. 1. I would walk through the woods with a rangefinder, I would pick out a tree, guess the yardage, then check it with the rangefinder. Flat out, uphill, downhill, etc. I would do this several times a week, you would be amazed at how quickly this helps. 2. My archery club has 4x4 butt targets at 10,20,30,and 40 yards. I spend so much time up there that when I look at 3D targets, I visualize the clubs targets next to the 3D targets and go from there. Might be weird but it works for me.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

In for later


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

rockyw said:


> I guess 20 yards,then go from there. Is it another 5, 10 or 20. The hard part if if the area is not flat, or if trees and brush cause a funnel effect. Today I had several 30 to 35 yard shoot down hill and, those are tricky sometimes. It just takes time and practice.


When you shoot down hill , gravity pulls less on the arrow depending on grade. So a 30 yrd shot may only shoot for 27 on a 7 degree hill or 20 on a 45 degree hill. I am sure someone has a formula for the math.

Just the opposite for shooting uphill grades. where you shoot against gravity.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

Astroguy said:


> When you shoot down hill , gravity pulls less on the arrow depending on grade. So a 30 yrd shot may only shoot for 27 on a 7 degree hill or 20 on a 45 degree hill. I am sure someone has a formula for the math.
> 
> Just the opposite for shooting uphill grades. where you shoot against gravity.


Wrong.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

zambezi said:


> Wrong.


Read this. It explains in detail how arrow speed changes with slower speeds uphill and faster speeds downhill. This was common knowledge years ago.

http://www.archersadvantage.com/TipSheets/UpDownHill.htm


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

zambezi said:


> Wrong.


 Arrows are slower shooting uphill. And maintain speed shooting downhill. 

Anyone want to back me up on this.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Padgett said:


> When I have a new shooter in my group I shoot first and get my shot out of the way because I am trying to win that local tournament, I let them guess the target and then they tell me what they guessed and then I discuss with them my guess that i used for that target. I explain to them how to find their 20 and all the ground judging tricks that I use and then I have them look at the target size and how I use that to make a choice. Then they take their shot. This keeps a new shooter in the foam and many times gives them some good shots for the day to brag about. I also will use my range finder after we go get the arrows and check the 20 yd guess that we made on the target and the total distance of the target.
> 
> As the day goes by you can feel when a guy starts to understand the process of ranging the target and I start letting them make their own shot without helping them before shooting and then I ask them to run me through their decisions after making the shot. To me this is something we must do for new shooters because it allows them to stay in the foam and enjoy the day instead of suffering, I also really compliment them when they make good ranging decisions and good shots to take their mind off the score card. I only do this with good friends and I tell them up front that they aren't going to turn in the score card because we were helping them and if I am at a shoot that is strict I tell the people at the start what I am going to be doing and I have never had a shoot tell me no, everyone appreciates me telling them up front I am going to be teaching a new shooter.


^ +
I like this guy.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Ken Otis is one of my buddies that I have taught how to shoot a 3d course, watching him progress to the podium in local tournaments and also win a few is something really special to be a part of. Ken went totally open with a vantage elite and is shooting a hinge so he has had to endure some freakish tough courses this year and some of them totally kicked his butt, he was a trooper and kept mentally open to what we were saying and you know his shooting really has became something to be proud of. All of the shooters in my group are going up the ladder and it really is because we are trying to kick each others butt but at the same time we share all of our knowledge. I won out of open a and Jason won out of open b and now we have two semi pro shooters two senior open shooters and a open a shooter in our group.

For experienced and not beginner shooters:

1. INSTANT FEEDBACK on local courses is required, you must check the yardage with a range finder after everyone shoots. You must discuss where the 20 yd spot was, you must discuss what feature of the terrain or target threw you off and caused the problem. If a hump took the ground away talk about it. If the target was a big black pig or a small coyote then talk about why that particular sized target screwed up the guys guess and how do you deal with it.

2. JUDGING BY TARGET SIZE is your ultimate goal. If you are a asa shooter go to the local shoots that have these targets.

3. JUDGING BY GROUND for most of us this is our bread and butter, problem is asa is going to screw with you and you better have three or four methods of ground judging to use.

4. Slow down, Spend at least a good minute without your bow and just look at the target and the ground.

5. Angles, look at the target from the side if you can because this is a great way to see the last 10 or so yards which is where you are going to get screwed. This works great except on tunnel shots.

6. Arrow flight, arrow flight, arrow flight, I can't tell you how important watching arrow flight really is for me on a asa course. it is a definite clue to how far the target really is because each 10 yards has a definite look and by the time you get to 40 and then 45 and then 50 yards every 5 yards has a look.

These are a few of the things that I use to judge a course, I have never made it through a asa course without one mistake for the 40 targets. My best effort was in texas this year and I judged within 1.5 yards about 36 of the 40 targets and I had 3 that were about 2 yards off and one off by 4 yards. For me to be competitive in semi pro next year I have to find a way to limit those mistakes and keep my judging mistakes to a minimum.


----------

